# Condensation from tanks?



## jueloo (29 Oct 2013)

Hi all

Just wondered if anyone with open top tanks or tanks with pendants has problems with condensation on your windows.  Didn't have this problem before I moved house, but in the winter I have condensation on all windows and also on the back of cold door handles, letterbox.  I can only think there's so much moisture in the air from the tank and my new home is a bungalow so there's nowhere for the moisture to go.

Am thinking about buying a replacement jewel hood because of it. but I threw out the plastic flaps as well so it will cost quite a bit.  Unless anyone has any useful - ideas theyd be much appreciated.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Oct 2013)

Get a glass/acrylic cover made for the tank


----------



## sa80mark (29 Oct 2013)

If I were to hazard a guess id say you have double glazing and probably central heating ? Also a lot of loft insulation and probably blocked or removed air vents ? Although im a carpenter by trade I do alot of building work and have seen and treated/ repaired no end of damp and condensation issues, 99% of the problems stem from the above,  in general houses are much much more air tight and have next to no air flow / air movement so at these times of years when windows get shut and the heating goes on  condensation and damp crop up, roughly how many litres a week is your tank losing ?


----------



## DTL (29 Oct 2013)

I have a dehumidifier in the room where I have my 270L open top tank.
Can fill up in a day in the colder weather.


----------



## jueloo (29 Oct 2013)

At a guess between 5 and 10 litres.  i do have double glazing and central heating.  I have a fan in the bathroom but i don't think there are any other air vents. I'll have to go round and have a check.


----------



## BigTom (29 Oct 2013)

Got to love living in a drafty old Georgian tenement - no such issues here


----------



## sa80mark (29 Oct 2013)

In that case I think you have 3 options really

1. A cover or lid
2. Dehumidifier
3. Have a vent fitted 

There are a few little tricks which might help improve things a little such as a largeish tub filled with salt on your window sill this will absorb some of the moisture but will need replacing often other things are leave as many doors open as possible and / or open a window none are very practical when its cold though 

Also another thing can help is to lower the tank temp slightly this will cut down on evaporation but obviously you have to take your livestocks needs into account also the room temp will dictate how effective this will be, for example if its a cold room and your tanks say 24 c then a few degrees c drop in tank temp wont make a difference but id your rooms say 18c then a few degrees tank drop will help quite alot

Hth

Mark


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

I purchased two 'ADA Glass cover' for my 90p for this reason. Preemptive strike really.


----------



## kirk (29 Oct 2013)

Hi julia. We've recently gone open topped from closed. We do notice the level drop. No extra condensation yet. We do have a 20 kW boiler Stove in the lounge running 7 rads . We're in a bungalo. In the colder days as we still have aluminium framed double glazing and a dorma  convertion on our bungalow we lose our heat fast and do get condensation in the kitchen where there is no rad. I suppose we will see if the tank adds to it soon. Cheers kirk.


----------



## kirk (29 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I purchased two 'ADA Glass cover' for my 90p for this reason. Preemptive strike really.


What clips do you use nat ? Have you a link please its going to get cold of a night in our place soon,  I need to do this to retain some heat to save the heater using loads of electric cheers kirk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

ADA Cube Garden Hooks 5mm - Buy ADA Nature Aquarium Goods | The Green Machine


There you go mate, I got mine with my aquarium. They're not the cheapest, but they work.

MAKE SURE IF YOU ORDER YOU GET THE RIGHT SIZE FOR YOUR GLASS.


----------



## kirk (29 Oct 2013)

Your a diamond Nat thankyou


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> ADA Cube Garden Hooks 5mm - Buy ADA Nature Aquarium Goods | The Green Machine
> 
> 
> There you go mate, I got mine with my aquarium. They're not the cheapest, but they work.
> ...


 
ouch!!! at that price I'd want amano, himself, to show me how they were fitted and the covers too


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

Big clown said:


> ouch!!! at that price I'd want amano, himself, to show me how they were fitted and the covers too




Ha,
My covers were £50 for the two (need two on 900mm tank).


----------



## clonitza (29 Oct 2013)

I cut a 3mm acrylic sheet  to make 2 lids ~£10. In 3 weeks I had ~2l of water evaporation in every tank (60 and 70l), they are covering ~90% of the surface.

Mike


----------



## kirk (29 Oct 2013)

I was thinking of just speaking to a glazer for my glass. I've used acrylic Upto 8mm and have found it always bows,  I got sick of flipping it out in the garden putting weights on the pouring hot kettles of water to flatten it again. This time I'll use glass


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Oct 2013)

You can get aluminium extrusion in a U-section from B&Q etc to make a trim for acrylic covers which will stop them warping.


----------



## jueloo (31 Oct 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for all the suggestions.
I've had a look at dehumidifiers and they're quite expensive too.  Also don't want my leaky bill going up any more.
So I think Im going to cover the tank again.  Haven't decided what with yet.
If anyone's got any old jewel vision 180 flaps knocking around unused feel free to give me a price
Cheers
Julia


----------



## plantbrain (31 Oct 2013)

I use glass lids, they do not bend or bow, all plastics will over time.
I use them at night only. I use felt pads to softly set the lids on the tank.


----------

